# Dear God..



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Quite literally...

Pastor with AIDS sued after revelation of multiple affairs | Fox News

I imagine a lot of those husbands are looking at their wives sideways..


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

As it says.. Charged with

"debauchery, sinfulness, hedonism, sexual misconduct, dishonesty, thievery and rejection of the Ten Commandments."

Good for many divorce decrees.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw this.. Knowingly giving someone life threatening diseases should be a Capital offense. Heck, a bullet between the eyes is more humane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If he's admitted it how come the DA hasn't charged him? How can a pastor refused to be fired?


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the point of STD's is somewhat overlooked on a lot of the threads of CWI. 

People are so distraught over the turmoil in their marriage or the disruption of their children's lives (all very understandable) but I don't read too much anger at their spouse putting their partner's health and life at risk. 

My own husband was using pristitutes and Craigslist people to have sex with. And that doesn't matter, he could have contracted something from a nun. 

I remember being so p!ssed and humiliated when I had to go get tested as a married woman who had always been careful. I knew my husband would NEVER touch me again. We did not go through any hysterical bonding. 

I just thought it was mean and gross and dirty and completely soulless and irresponsible that he put my life at risk. 

It was a HUGE sore spot for me and still is. 

I hope this a$$hole rots and dies. And if I am ever going to be in another relationship, it will not be a quick romance or a one night stand. We will both be getting tested. 

Anyone on this forum should be pretty wise by now. Infidelity is rampant.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Lost count the amount of time I've read on the various threads about husbands and wives who've been cheated on multiple times and seemingly the last question or furthest question from their minds are, are they at risk or if they've contracted anything.

Even one time deals are enough. You can live a long life with AIDS or HPV but still it's a life sentence. Those poor guys who's wives came home and sleep with their husbands, who've now probably contracted it to..you know there's a furore because it's likely he didn't use a condom, which is why they are getting the news out there.

My zero tolerance to anything bearing a red flag is not only because I loathe cheating but also.. I want to live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ditto Rugs....I found that the most offensive silent death threat ever. I told a friend yesterday that married people nowadays either need to stock up on condoms or get celibate if they are lucky enough to escape the possibility of their spouse's un-"dying" love.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

BobSimmons,

You're right about it only takes once....Larry2626 is dealing with exactly this....he just recently posted an update that his WW may have spread HPV, which she got from a single encounter with the POSOM, to him.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> BobSimmons,
> 
> You're right about it only takes once....Larry2626 is dealing with exactly this....he just recently posted an update that his WW may have spread HPV, which she got from a single encounter with the POSOM, to him.


Even if he divorced, he would have to inform his next partner. That's the script for the rest of his life.
A shame.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

funny, i was just comenting in another thread how this stuff cracks me up: ultra religious holier than thou types show their true colors as really sinful fornicators instead. Every time some ultra-religious type starts spouting off on their view of acceptable sex, i just chuckle. such hypocrisy.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i would have been clued in with the "missionary trips" to hedonism II :rofl:


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

It is disgusting that the two most needed institutions for normal family life are most affected by gall and will become obsolete: Marriage & the Church.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yea I quit going to church because It seemed half the congregation was having affairs.
I still go to AA meetings sometimes; at least you can smell the hypocrites there.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Calibre1212 said:


> It is disgusting that the two most needed institutions for normal family life are most affected by gall and will become obsolete: Marriage & the Church.


i am personally having a very hard time forgiving the Catholic church for hiding pedophile abuse by their priests for decades. After that, i guess nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> funny, i was just comenting in another thread how this stuff cracks me up: ultra religious holier than thou types show their true colors as really sinful fornicators instead. Every time some ultra-religious type starts spouting off on their view of acceptable sex, i just chuckle. such hypocrisy.


I used to go to church. The people that went there did dirt Monday to Saturday yet on Sunday were singing hymns like their lives depended on it. Not to go into a debate about religion but the catholic church scandal proved when it comes down to it, church or not, man will plumb to disgusting depths to keep secrets.

I pray every night. Don't need a pastor or a fancy gold trimmed church to complete me.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> i am personally having a very hard time forgiving the Catholic church for hiding pedophile abuse by their priests for decades. After that, i guess nothing surprises me anymore.


I forgive, but never forget. They can't be my moral compass, one has to do right by themselves I guess.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> If he's admitted it how come the DA hasn't charged him?


Its Alabama and its politics my man. Use your imagination.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

intheory said:


> If your "pastor" expects to be provided with the use of a Mercedes , some red flags should go up right then.


I agree. If the pastor is living large and the congregation is scraping by there is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

My X2B got total support from the church with his lying, back-stabbing, cheating self, they all lapped it up: "poor him", he's only human. Awww Jee....All I heard was forgive, turn the other cheek. Well I discovered that in his brain I was his "helpmate" aka: Bank, maid, baby machine. The APs were his God given sex-mates. I said, well: Holy Hallelujah!: I have the God given right to REBUKE him instead, he isn't one of me and the church can keep him. Humpty Dumpty had a great fall...All the Kings horses and .... God doesn't live in crapola land.


----------

